# Avocado with egg?



## flowersa (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi I tried to make avocado with egg and oil on the pan it came out very bitter what did I do wrong? (Sorry for my english)


----------



## no mayonnaise (Oct 13, 2013)

I wouldn't cook the avocado in the egg.  Avocado goes on the egg once it comes out of the pan.  Season avocado with a bit of salt and pepper and you're good, it shouldn't need anything else.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi I mean that I put the whole egg into the avocado (In a pan) is it still not a good thing to do?



no mayonnaise said:


> I wouldn't cook the avocado in the egg.  Avocado goes on the egg once it comes out of the pan.  Season avocado with a bit of salt and pepper and you're good, it shouldn't need anything else.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2013)

Cooking avocados makes them bitter.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for telling me Andy so that person who made this video should add a note it may look good but taste awful 


Andy M. said:


> Cooking avocados makes them bitter.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 13, 2013)

There seems to be a great deal of divergent opinions on cooking avocados.
Seein' as how I have never tried to cook avocados.....I am gonna be forced to give it a try. I have seen several websites that show various methods, some with the peel left on, some without the peel. I am wondering if the peeling contributes the bitter quality.
At any rate, I am off the grocery to fetch some avocados. I will let y'all know the results.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2013)

When my tortilla soup is served, I scatter cubes of avocado on each serving, but they don't cook, just get warm from the soup.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Hoot I tried to cook it without the peel its taste was bitter (I'm not sure leaving it with the peel can be coocked well) lets us know how it came when you try it


----------



## flowersa (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Fiona yes I think that when you add the avo as it is all goes fine 
I love to add to a mashed avo hard-egg with some salt and black pepper that comes out very good but really wondered if there can be a good cooked version too



PrincessFiona60 said:


> When my tortilla soup is served, I scatter cubes of avocado on each serving, but they don't cook, just get warm from the soup.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 13, 2013)

I googled "cook an egg inside an avacado" and I got a long list of recipes, mostly for baking them, but there was one for frying them and I think it is the same recipe as in the video that Flowersa posted.  Maybe it's done more just for presentation, but that would be a terrible waste of an avacado. 

Avocado Fried Egg - Vegetarian and Vegan Recipes - Cooking Stoned


----------



## flowersa (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Carol I think that I give up on trying to fry it and will give a try to put it in the oven do you have a recommendation for a good recipe?


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 13, 2013)

flowersa said:


> Hi Carol I think that I give up on trying to fry it and will give a try to put it in the oven do you have a recommendation for a good recipe?




I have never made this so I don't have a recipe, but if you google "cook an egg inside an avacado" you will get a long list of them.  Pick which one sounds best to you.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok...I gotta say my egg in an avocado was pretty darned good. The video calls for what I consider to a very long cooking time. 2 minutes on one side and five minutes on the other? Seven minutes total is, IMHO, way too long to cook a fried egg, unless I don't understand the term medium-high heat. I cooked the egg about 3 minutes total. Minute and a half on one side, minute and a half on the other. Egg was just past over light, still soft in the middle but not runny.
The avocado with the egg was mighty tasty. Matter of fact, I am gonna go cook another right now.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 13, 2013)

BTW, I omitted the step calling for trimming a portion on the avocado out.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 13, 2013)

I trust your judgement, Hoot, and the next time I have avacados I'm going to try this, because I also love eggs.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 13, 2013)

My mouth could not detect any bitterness at all in the avocado. I hesitate to over cook anything but I suspect over cooking of the avocado might be where the bitterness comes from. I reckon I should cook the avocado longer to see if, in fact, it does become bitter.
I will let y'all know in a few minutes.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 13, 2013)

OK....I cooked a slice of avocado to what I perceived to be a similar level of doneness shown in the video. No bitterness, just a nice round flavor.
Note: This photo was taken with my cell phone...I gotta get me a real camera one of these days.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 13, 2013)

I made this for breakfast the other day. It was quite tasty. I did not find the avocado to be bitter. The ones I used were a bit overripe so did not hold up as well as the ones he used:

Eggs in Avocado with Tomato and Basil Recipe - Michael Symon - The Chew


----------



## flowersa (Oct 13, 2013)

I will check it Carol



CarolPa said:


> I have never made this so I don't have a recipe, but if you google "cook an egg inside an avacado" you will get a long list of them.  Pick which one sounds best to you.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 13, 2013)

It looks good Hoot I see that you fried it with the peel on it so it might had took some time to fry it? I fried it free-peel so now we know that was a bad idea what spices did you add?



Hoot said:


> OK....I cooked a slice of avocado to what I perceived to be a similar level of doneness shown in the video. No bitterness, just a nice round flavor.
> Note: This photo was taken with my cell phone...I gotta get me a real camera one of these days.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 13, 2013)

Just a little salt and a whisper of black  pepper on that slice in the picture.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 13, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I made this for breakfast the other day. It was quite tasty. I did not find the avocado to be bitter. The ones I used were a bit overripe so did not hold up as well as the ones he used:
> 
> Eggs in Avocado with Tomato and Basil Recipe - Michael Symon - The Chew




These pictures really look good!  I noticed that the original recipe said to turn the avacado and egg halfway through, and your recipe said to cook the avacado on one side and then turn it over and then crack the egg into it and put a lid on it.  That would alleviate the problem of turning it over and having it fall apart, but I think turning it might cook the egg more to my liking.  I will try it both ways, but not today.  I have only bought avacados a couple times because I don't know how to tell if they are ripe and ready.  One time I cut one open and it was hard as a rock.  Sometimes in the store they are already mushy to the touch.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 13, 2013)

Way to take one for the team, Hoot 
Good pic, too.

I've grilled avocados, leaving them on the grill long enough to turn the skin a different color (then you know it is warmed through) and they also were not bitter. I'm thinking the bitterness is avocado related and not method related. As in some levels of ripeness might be better suited to cooking, but I'm not an avocado aficionado either


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2013)

I stand corrected on the topic of bitterness in cooked avocados.  Back in 2006, I had asked about a lack of recipes that involved cooking avocados and was referred to a cookbook that stated they got bitter when cooked.  Another post stated they got bitter when exposed to "excessive" heat.  So I assumed that to be the case.  Here's that thread:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/avocado-questions-27767.html

I had an extra avo last week and mashed it with sour cream, lemon juice, salt and pepper.  It was delicious with crackers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> These pictures really look good!  I noticed that the original recipe said to turn the avacado and egg halfway through, and your recipe said to cook the avacado on one side and then turn it over and then crack the egg into it and put a lid on it.  That would alleviate the problem of turning it over and having it fall apart, but I think turning it might cook the egg more to my liking.  I will try it both ways, but not today.  I have only bought avacados a couple times because I don't know how to tell if they are ripe and ready.  One time I cut one open and it was hard as a rock.  Sometimes in the store they are already mushy to the touch.



Hold the avocado in the palm of your hand, give a very gentle squeeze, it should give a little...those are ready today.  Others are ready for tomorrow or the next day.  I can buy a bag of 6 at Costco and have them come ready for the next six days.  It is somewhat of an art, but practice makes perfect.  Yum, fun and good way to practice.

The only problem with avocados here is, I have to share them with the Ogre


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 13, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The only problem with avocados here is, I have to share them with the Ogre


My only problem with avocados is that I have to share them with the girls! They love avocados (but cannot eat the peel).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2013)

Myrtle: Look the Big Chicken has a big green egg.

Henny Penny: It's our egg, it's our egg...get it, get it.

Myrtle: No, it's her egg...CHARGE!!!

Henny Penny: It's time for our revenge, take her EGG!!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Myrtle: Look the Big Chicken has a big green egg.
> 
> Henny Penny: It's our egg, it's our egg...get it, get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## flowersa (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Hoot what is the size of the cut Avocado? I'm worried that it won't fry the egg inside of it


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 14, 2013)

The original recipe said to cut out some extra avacado to make the hole bigger, which Hoot said he didn't do, but in the picture, it looked like the yolk was inside the hole but some of the white had spilled out around the avacado and just cooked where it landed.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 14, 2013)

The slice in the photo I posted doesn't have any egg in it. It was a slice I made after using two previous slices to cook a couple of eggs. That slice in the picture has a very thin piece of the bottom of the hole left by the pit. It was about a quarter inch thick. It was just an experiment to cook a slice of avocado to see if cooking it longer resulted in a bitter flavor, which it didn't. Sorry if I confused anyone.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 14, 2013)

Hoot, I realize your picture didn't have any egg in it, but in the picture I posted that I got off the internet it appeared that the yolk was inside the avacado and the white had run out and cooked around the outside of the avacado.

Avocado Fried Egg - Vegetarian and Vegan Recipes - Cooking Stoned


----------



## flowersa (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Carol I will re try it and let you know how things turned out...



CarolPa said:


> The original recipe said to cut out some extra avacado to make the hole bigger, which Hoot said he didn't do, but in the picture, it looked like the yolk was inside the hole but some of the white had spilled out around the avacado and just cooked where it landed.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 14, 2013)

When I made the recipe from The Chew, I did hollow out more of the cavity than where the pit was (I used a grapefruit spoon). It worked fine for me--not super large avocados, but what I had on hand--the eggs cooked the way I like them. I selected smaller eggs--didn't use Myrtle or Harriet's eggs for this breakfast. Their eggs are XXL.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 15, 2013)

I did buy an avacado yesterday to try this but it is still hard as a rock.  I will check it daily.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't know what am I doing wrong can't get the egg to be fried inside the avocado with the peel on it


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 17, 2013)

flowersa said:


> I don't know what am I doing wrong can't get the egg to be fried inside the avocado with the peel on it




There are 2 things you can do.  Make sure you are slicing the avacado about a half inch thick.  Break the egg into the hole.  You can cook it for about 3 minutes and then turn it with a spatula.  Or you can put the slice of avacado in the pan by itself, without the egg and cook one side of it.  After you turn it over to cook the other side, break the egg into the hole and then put a lid over it.  The steam will cook the egg.  This will eliminate the problem of turning it over.  Depending on how big the hole is, some of the egg white may spill out into the pan.  According to the picture, that's ok.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Carol sorry for my ignorance but should I remove the peel from the bottom? I tried to slice it before and its taste turned to be quite bitter I think that I'm giving up...


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 17, 2013)

flowersa said:


> Hi Carol sorry for my ignorance but should I remove the peel from the bottom? I tried to slice it before and its taste turned to be quite bitter I think that I'm giving up...




The avacado should be sliced with the peel attached.  When you put the slice of avacado in the pan, you should be able to see the pan through the hole, and also the peel going around the flesh.  I have not tried it yet, but when Hoot cooked his, he said it was not bitter.  I don't know what could be causing the bitterness for you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 18, 2013)

I've never heard of leaving the peel on an avocado if you are cooking it.  I know CarolPa's recipe says to leave it on, but I would think that is what causes a bitter taste.  I've made California omelets for years (the avo/bacon/jack cheese kind, but I've switched up the cheeses depending on what I have) and I've never had a bad one.  The avo isn't really cooked, but I pop mine under the broiler with a bit of cheese on top until the cheese melts.

Wanted to try this Avocado Egg-in-a-Hole but the avo I had was too ripe.  Might try as soon as the Big Green Eggs go on sale.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 18, 2013)

I would like to say that this is NOT my recipe.  I never heard of this until Flowersa brought up the subject and posted the video of the recipe that she was attempting to make.  Hoot actually made the recipe and said his did not turn out bitter, but very delicious.  I was just trying to help Flowersa with the recipe based on the video and recipe she presented.  I think the purpose of leaving the peel on is to add support to the avacado/egg when you try to flip it over in the pan.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree and I would think you don't eat the peel with this. Just cook it with the peel on and  then remove it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 18, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I would like to say that this is NOT my recipe.  I never heard of this until Flowersa brought up the subject and posted the video of the recipe that she was attempting to make.....


Didn't mean to imply that you CREATED the recipe.  Probably should have said it was a recipe you posted the link to.  Sorry.  Still friends?


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 18, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Didn't mean to imply that you CREATED the recipe.  Probably should have said it was a recipe you posted the link to.  Sorry.  Still friends?




Oh, we were never NOT friends.  I just copied the link that the original poster posted and didn't want to lamed for any incorrect information.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 19, 2013)

My avacado finally got ripe enough for this.  I cut a slice of avacado, browned it in a little butter, turned it over and cracked the egg into the hole.  As I expected, the yolk went into the hole and the whites ran out.  I put a lid on the pan and cooked until the whites were no longer runny.  It was delicious.  It had no bitter taste.  I would do this again.  

I took a picture, but can't figure out how to get it into my post.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 19, 2013)

So basically it's a bullseye, or an egg in a hole, or toad in the hole, or egg in a frame, or any of the other names for an egg cooked in a hole, but instead of bread you use an avocado. Boy, this opens up all kinds of possibilities.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Carol so basically I did get the slices into the pan with the egg on it I really have no idea by now what might give it a bitter taste... the avocados are all fine when I eat them I will forget about it thanks in any case.



CarolPa said:


> The avacado should be sliced with the peel attached.  When you put the slice of avacado in the pan, you should be able to see the pan through the hole, and also the peel going around the flesh.  I have not tried it yet, but when Hoot cooked his, he said it was not bitter.  I don't know what could be causing the bitterness for you.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm glad it went all fine for you you're a lucky one I guess me and cooking not going hand in hand but I still try other things if you can get the pic of the result it would be nice to see 



CarolPa said:


> My avacado finally got ripe enough for this.  I cut a slice of avacado, browned it in a little butter, turned it over and cracked the egg into the hole.  As I expected, the yolk went into the hole and the whites ran out.  I put a lid on the pan and cooked until the whites were no longer runny.  It was delicious.  It had no bitter taste.  I would do this again.
> 
> I took a picture, but can't figure out how to get it into my post.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 20, 2013)

flowersa said:


> I'm glad it went all fine for you you're a lucky one I guess me and cooking not going hand in hand but I still try other things if you can get the pic of the result it would be nice to see




And I would love to show it, but I don't know how.


----------



## flowersa (Oct 20, 2013)

I can give it a try in explaining you but please don't bother if it doesn't work out. You should first upload your image to a server, usually using an uploading free site for images, when it is uploaded you should take the link and click on the photo image in the bar here, then it's ready to be seen here, I hope that helps.



CarolPa said:


> And I would love to show it, but I don't know how.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 20, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> And I would love to show it, but I don't know how.


If you know where to find the picture in your file system it's not hard. When you have the window open for posting, there should be a picture of a paper clip in the top row. Click it. Then another window opens. Click "browse", and find your picture. Click "upoad". Leave that window open until you see the file name.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok, we'll see if it worked.  OMG I actually did it!  LOL  Thanks Taxlady  It's a little dark, and I either needed a bigger avacado or a smaller egg.  But it was delicious and I can't wait to have another one.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 27, 2013)

I made this again this morning with one change.  I cut the avacado in half, removed the pit, *PEELED* it, then sliced off one slice.  I had to be more careful frying it without the peel.  I fried it in a little butter until nicely browned, carefully turned it over, cracked the egg into the hole and then covered it with a lid.  I liked this so much better because you could eat it without having to work around the peel.  My egg still covered most of the avacado like it did last time, but it was soooo delicious, the little taste of avacado with each bite of egg.  The rest of the avacado I mashed and made into a little bowl of guacamole for later.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 27, 2013)

Has anyone ever used those other green avacados?  Can they be used in the same way as the black ones?  They are much bigger, but I heard that the pit is huge, also.


----------

